#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Drill Steam Test - how is this performed?

## catapam

Generally this test is performed in an openhole well using drill pipes or it is performed in a cased / perforated well?
Or maybe both situations are valid.
Can anyone explain me?


Thank you.See More: Drill Steam Test - how is this performed?

----------


## anihita

There are a lot of materials available on google and from the renowned service providers like Schlumberger and Halliburton their knowledge base. Search on their sites and you will papers and real case histories on this topic

A very good ppt on this topic

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## catapam

Thank you for the short_cut. Quite informative.
Still, there are described DST in cased hole.
Could also be performed in uncased hole using land pakers?

----------


## samiwarraich

DST is performed for production formation whether cased or open. If more than one production zone with different pressures are there then multiply DST are performed.First the bottom production zone is test (normally open hole) and then the zone is isolated through bridge plug and above (cased) zones are perforated for DST.

----------

